# Egg Donation in the EU



## BaileyE (May 18, 2021)

Hi, I am currently looking for clinics on the continent for Egg Donation. We've been through hell the last 5 years- endometriosis, very low AMH (for my age), 5 IVF treatments- 3 cancelled and 2 embryo transfers, both ended in the TWW. I really need a clinic that can will go the extra mile to care for me as I am extremely fragile after all we've been through. I would be grateful for any recommendations you may have. Thanks.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with personal experiences, but eggdonationfriends list the best IVF clinics in Europe along with success rates, costs, and reviews. Here is e.g. best IVF clinics in Spain. You might also email them telling about your requirements, and they will send you the list of 3 IVF clinics that best meet your criteria. Hope this helps. x


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi Bailey,
Sorry to hear you have been through so much :-(
We were a similar story. Tried IUI, IVF and ICSI but my eggs just failed me. It was a difficult decision to give up on them but I just couldn't put myself through any more heartache. Our Irish clinic advised us that ED would give us much better chances, and although they had a sister clinic in Prague, they said if money was no object, we should try Instituto Bernabeu in Spain, as they are the “Rolls Royce” of clinics.
We priced many clinics and decided to go with IB’s guarantee program. But although we were accepted, they said there would be a clause that if we had no fertilization after 1st round of egg donation, then they would use donor sperm. So we decided against this and said we would just try 1 round of ED.
Happy to report that I am 20 wks pregnant after our first transfer and we also have 4 top grade frosties from the same cycle.
Do your research and go with your gut. Feel free to PM me if u have any q’s.
I wish you every success


----------



## BaileyE (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for your help Lola21 & miamiamo. xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Best of luck on your journey x


----------

